# How to keep fresh produce longer...



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been wondering how some of you experienced folks keep your garden produce (or even stuff from the store) fresher longer. I understand it does not keep forever and freezing, canning and dehydrating can extend the life WAAAAAY longer than the fridge. We use a lot of fresh produce and I hate that some of it goes bad or is starting to by the time we get to it at the end of the week.

I did read about a veggie wash that is only cool water and white vinegar. Fill the sink with cool water. Add white vinegar and stir your fresh produce. Let sit for 10+ minutes and the dirt, wax, crap sink to the bottom. I tried this last night with some zucchinis and they came out very clean but I am hoping they last more than a few days.

To help our strawberries last I wash, core and slice them. Then I store them in a pyrex container in the fridge.

How do you keep your produce fresher?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We seem to have pretty good luck with "green bags".


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Grimm is a good question, I have ask that to myself many times and my illogical answer was to buy less or canned more, I can`t recalled the many times I have dump fresh goods from buying too much, I gave my deep freezer away so I canned, not much but enough to keep me up to date and since I`m surrounded by grocery stores I just go buy what we need from week to week, my best solution.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Grimm is a good question, I have ask that to myself many times and my illogical answer was to buy less or canned more, I can`t recalled the many times I have dump fresh goods from buying too much, I gave my deep freezer away so I canned, not much but enough to keep me up to date and since I`m surrounded by grocery stores I just go buy what we need from week to week, my best solution.


I try not to throw anything out. If it is turning and I can't eat it it goes to our worms or the compost pile. I'd rather get the most bang for my buck and not buy food for the worms.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I wrap celery in aluminum foil. Keeps a lot longer that way. I also wrap lettuce in paper towel then in a plastic bag. It keeps for ages that way.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

vacuum seal in jars and keep in fridge.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> vacuum seal in jars and keep in fridge.


Have you done this?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes I have. It keeps at least a week longer.


----------



## Txcatlady1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Good idea!


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

When I have produce that I can tell is on its way out, I'll just cook and freeze it. I made a huge zucchini casserole a couple months ago when I got sick, because I knew I wouldn't be able to eat it in time. It's still in the freezer. 

Also, if I have lettuce that's on its last legs and I'm not in the mood for salad, I'll cook it up like any other greens. My last batch became a "spinach" soup, and I couldn't taste any difference. It's all about creativity.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Great topic !

I do all of the above although I use a cloth napkin instead of paper towel for greens.

Also, I never wash anything until right before I'm ready to use it. I believe washing off it's natural protection shortens it's life.

We have very limited fridge space with two very small refrigerators so i just dehydrate almost everything right away now.

Like the wilted lettuces above for soup, older soft fruits like bananas, pears and apples etc. can be frozen and used in sweet breads or used to boil down and make a fruit jelly.

Old veg can be stocked up and used to make vegetable stock.

We have poultry and other animals so nothing goes to waste.

Good on ya for having worms!! I used to raise fancy red wigglers but now just have night crawlers, wonderful for the gardens, poultry and fish.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

1)Keep in the frig, at 38 degree will keep longer then at 50-65 degree, works with dairy products too.
2)One tablespoon of white vinegar in a sink full of water for 20 minutes, then soak in clean water with nothing added for 30 minutes. This cleans & kills bacteria that rots food.
3)If you are going to use a large pineapple over a week, instead of all at once.
Cut the slices from the bottom, leaving the green top intact (use plastic wrap on bottom) until you finish with the fruit. You can grow the top also.
4)Eat it as soon as you get it in the kitchen, or soon after, do not leave it on a back shelf for days on end.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Grimm, great question! Thank you for starting the thread.

Good suggestions here...keep 'em coming. Many of us are learning from y'all share here.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

fteter said:


> Grimm, great question! Thank you for starting the thread.
> 
> Good suggestions here...keep 'em coming. Many of us are learning from y'all share here.


To be honest I thought this was a rather silly question but you don't learn unless you ask questions.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I tend to buy produce in small quantities. 4 apples at a time. 6 bananas. I throw away a lot of bananas but 6 bananas cost about a dollar at Wal-Mart. I go by Wal-Mart every weekday so it's easy to stop in twice a week to stock up on stuff.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

BillS said:


> I tend to buy produce in small quantities. 4 apples at a time. 6 bananas. I throw away a lot of bananas but 6 bananas cost about a dollar at Wal-Mart. I go by Wal-Mart every weekday so it's easy to stop in twice a week to stock up on stuff.


If you have a freezer you can freeze your leftover bananas for banana bread, muffins, etc.. Even if they're so brown they're mushy. 2 large to a jar or baggie usually equals the amount called for in an average bread recipe.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jewel said:


> If you have a freezer you can freeze your leftover bananas for banana bread, muffins, etc.. Even if they're so brown they're mushy. 2 large to a jar or baggie usually equals the amount called for in an average bread recipe.


I do the same thing ...

Brown bananas get pureed and mixed with pancake batter on the weekends, chocolate chips get sprinkled on the tops while in the pan and then ... Now I am getting hungry again!

I also puree the bananas for muffins and freeze them in small containers that are pre-measured for my chocolatechip muffin recipe (I use the Company's Coming Muffins-n-More recipe book). I just opened my AllRecipe's app on my phone - lots of great looking banana recipes as well ... pudding, bread, muffins, crepes, trifle ... etc.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me to puree and freeze the bananas I have going bad.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Old bananas also make a great "treat" for the chickens. Ours ignore the whole ones, you have to "open 'em up" a little so they can tell there's good stuff inside


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Mother in law taught DW this & DW taught me & the kids.
She makes keller banana nut bread.


----------

